# so what's wrong with having four kids?



## annazari (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi everyone,
I'm just having these thoughts over the past couple of weeks that I may want to have a fourth child. It seemed that everyone thought we were crazy when we had our third child last year. Instead of congratulating us ,some people were like,"Hey, I hope you're done now!" I actually said to one of them"What if we're not finished?" she said "Well, then I'd say you're crazy." Ugh.
I somtimes feel completley overwhelmed with having 3 kids but I consider them all to be such blessings, really beautiful and unique creations. I thought I was "done" but maybe God has other plans. Any life experiences would be helpful. I'm just hashing through all my feelings right now. Thanks for listening Jeannine


----------



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

I dont think God has anything to do with it, or abusive people wouldn't be so dam fertile! But I have 3 and would love another. My friends and family have some of those same coments and It just reminds me that I am a super woman and I do such a great job raising more children than most! Most remarks are "how do you do it"! Gives me room to talk about my views and beliefs. But I can't argue that adoption would be a more responsible and selfless option to having another of my own.


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

I had a hard time concieving #1 I hope I am lucky enough to have #4 or even #5 I just wished I would have started when I was 15 lol


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

I like to think about when I'm an old lady, it will be nice to have these people in my life, even though it can be so freakin' hard when they are little...


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

Iam pregnant with #4 and I have a 20/14/14 month old and a 4 month old grandson







Iam 38 dont listen to other people listen to your heart Iam loving my second life set.lol


----------



## keegans_mommy (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't know what is wrong with people! We got a bunch of lip from others when we had #3, people thought we were playing with fire because we had lost the previous baby about half way through the pregnancy. So they thought it was rather irresponsible of us to try again given that one died. Ugh, whatever. Then #4 surprised us and we didn't even get not ONE congratulations! And this baby is wanted!

We got the feeling that people thought us irresponsible in our love life and felt sorry for us. We still get the surprised look and *gasp* when I say we have 4 children! 100 years ago, 4 would have been a small family!

Go have your 4 children and let people *gasp*!


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

People said I was irresponsible having babies at my age because of the risk of birth defects but most down syndrome babies happen to people 35 and younger they did a study.


----------



## MamaDee4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hmmmm......

Guess that makes me crazy. We're trying for number five! If I hear another store clerk say, "Looks like you've got your hands full!" I'm going to scream! LOL!







Every time someone says that my 9 year old son says, "What do they mean? You're only holding one baby?"







My kids are 9, 6, 3 and 18 months.

And you're right, back not so long ago, four would have been a very small family.

I think in today's society we are really selfish. We want more cars, bigger houses and more "me" time. People want to leave their "one" child with a sitter and go out all the time to "get away." They don't understand my life. "How do you do it?" We actually prefer to stay home and enjoy each other's company. We do go out. As a family. We go on vacations--as a family. We enjoy it. Go figure!!! But I don't think you can "get it" until you have more than a couple kids.

And I don't think you can "get it" if you want to have your nails done once a week and have a quiet time time alone evey day to reflect on what "Oprah" said on her show today. I don't have time for Oprah. LOL!

But, you know what? I don't care!!!!

Thanks for this thread. We're not even telling people we're "trying" for number 5. They don't get it.

Dee


----------



## keegans_mommy (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaDee4*
Hmmmm......

And I don't think you can "get it" if you want to have your nails done once a week and have a quiet time time alone evey day to reflect on what "Oprah" said on her show today. I don't have time for Oprah. LOL!

Dee


nails done? What's that? LOL and who's Oprah?









We spend most of our time together too. DH and I get out on our anniversary, his B.day and mine too so that is only 3 times a year without kids and LOOK we are still sane and living!


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

when i had *just* three kids people used to look at me with sympathy when I was shopping with them

now that I have four they look at THEM with sympathy when I am shopping with them

I get the hands-full comment ALL the time, especially with homeschoolers out when other kids aren't.....my response is now , "yep, they're something" and i leave it at that. it means NOTHING, just like their comment, but it shows my resolve and my pride and my snarkiness and it seems better than ignoring them, justifying my family-size, or venting to a total stranger.

"yep, they're something" and I stroke the hair of the sling-baby or one of the others and smile


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mother culture*
I dont think God has anything to do with it, or abusive people wouldn't be so dam fertile!


----------



## MamaDee4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Fromscatteredtribe,

Hey, we homeschool, too! That makes us twice as wacky!!!










Dee


----------



## MamaDee4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh, duh.....I just realized that "homeschooling" is in my signature line.......

Must be all these kids making me scatterbrained!









Dee


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

LOL mommadee
the question might not be what is wrong with having four kids, but whta is wrong with US after having four kids......? ha ha


----------



## Myboysmom (Nov 19, 2001)

There is not a DAMN thing wrong with having four kids!!!! I have a friend who has ten. ODS is in school at Auburn. ydd is about a year or so. She is the calmest, most organized person I know! I wish I were HALF as calm and organized with my three!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

4 kids is not enough for a real basketball team. I would suggest 5 unless you like vollyball or curling or something odd like that.


----------



## teachermom (Nov 21, 2001)

I have four. it always seems so funny to me when people refer to four kids as a big family. it seems just right to me.








the only thing i have found more difficult in having four kids s. 1 or 2 is that it is harder to find a sitter willing to take on four. luckily my best friend has seven. she takes mine when I need a break and I take hers when she needs one. we both homeschool and spend most of our time with our kids. you should see the looks I get when I take all 11 somewhere!


----------



## vermonttaylors (May 17, 2005)

Hey there, I only have 2, but my SIL just gave birth to her 4th (she also has a dss who is already away at school). She lives in NYC, and she said people were HORRIFIED when she told them she was pregnant with her 4th. They looked at her like she was some fanatic. I don't get it. She is one of 4. She loves kids, is a fantastic mama and her kids are amazing. What's the frigging problem? If other people don't want that many kids, then I suggest they use birth control and NOT HAVE THAT MANY KIDS! Leave people who do alone! Sheesh!

We hope to have 4 and I don't care what anybody else thinks about that!


----------



## Ame (Apr 15, 2002)

I agree with Beansavi and we also take into account tht our children will have their siblings for support and love and other necessities that friends can't always fullfill as well as family can.

We have four and ever since the second we get the rudest comments about having too many...now that we are considering adding another family member we figure the comments can't get much worse LOL and we've come up with some pretty snazzy come backs that we enjoy using when ignorance rears its ugly head. Our only concerns right now are that we won't get a table at a restraunt in less than two hours and there won't be enough room in the car LOL

The logistics of a family of more than 4 is not always easy or convenient but if thats the least of our problems then we're doing good!


----------



## 3inclothdiapers (Nov 18, 2004)

We have three so far, ages 3, 2 and 11 months (though the 3-year-old will be 4 in January). For about one month I'll be able to say they are 3, 2, and 1! I can't wait!







Anyway, THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH WANTING A 4TH CHILD!!! If there is, then there's something seriously wrong with me because I CAN'T WAIT to get pg again! Today my 1st AF in over 3 YEARS showed up (stayed away a long time due to pregnancies and bf'ing, and last time I got pg we caught the very 1st egg without ever getting af back)and I am so excited to start charting and see what happens. I'm still bf'ing but ds doesn't nurse very much anymore. He'd rather have food. He has an ENORMOUS appetite.

Anyway, I too get the "you have your hands full" comment. Constantly. Almost every time we go out.

As for people being happy for you or not, you have to just ignore them if they are rude. My SIL has 8 children, and got a lot of comments from my IL's because she and her husband were having some financial trouble for a while there. They've made it through that fine though, and are doing great. I know other families with lots of children and they are some of the best-behaved kids I have seen.

I think the key is trying to be calm and keep it together when you are around other people. dh and i try to be laid back, and people really notice. They comment that our kids are wonderful and that we don't seem stressed at all. (we save it all for at home!







). So I think whenever we have an announcement to make regarding #4, we should only get nice congratulatory comments. I hope....


----------



## annazari (Jul 18, 2002)

Aw, I new I was coming to the right place for encouragement in this department. I'm also homeschooling my oldest(5 1/2) so I'm getting used to the "No school today?" comments. I am one of four and my husband is one of 6 and I always loved it. We'll see what happens, thanks for the laughs. Some of you were talking about manicures, I actually got one a few weeks back. It felt so weird to be there, I kept thinking"I've got better things to do than this!" Well, the manicure lasted exactly 12 hours and that was that. We love to spend our free time AND vacations with our kids too.
Going against the grain, Jeannine


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

I totally understand what you ladies are saying. We have 5 kiddos and we get all sorts of comments all the time and at times it gets very, very annoying. I especially like the hands full comments, those are great. We are TTC #6 right now and I still here slack from my mother about having so many kiddos, I do not understand why people just don't mind their own business.


----------



## keegans_mommy (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slingin'Momto4*
I totally understand what you ladies are saying. We have 5 kiddos and we get all sorts of comments all the time and at times it gets very, very annoying. I especially like the hands full comments, those are great. We are TTC #6 right now and I still here slack from my mother about having so many kiddos, I do not understand why people just don't mind their own business.


Hey there Jules! I can't wait for the birth story of #6 so get to conceiving that baby!


----------



## ~Quse~ (Aug 8, 2004)

I read this thread because we're hoping for four or five. I noticed several posters commenting on the "you've got your hand's full" line that seems so popular. I get that every time I run errands and I only have two kids! I think people are just trying to think of something to say.

I don't know why so many people feel the need to comment on having more than two kids. It's not like it's an unpopular choice. I know several families with 3+ children.


----------



## mommytojam (Jan 26, 2005)

We have 3 kids also and are wanting at least one more. But down here in the south, bigger families are the norm. We live in post housing in 4 bedroom houses, so it's pretty common to see families with 3 or 4 children. But I also know several families with 5-7 kids. I think it's awesome! And people just don't understand that you grow with each child. People with 1 child can't imagine having 5--well, you probably won't have 5 at one time! You have 1 or 2 at a time and you adapt. Before you know it, you're having a big family too!!


----------



## scarlett1110 (Oct 30, 2005)

I just turned 39 and have a 21, 19 & 15 yr old daughters and a 21 month old son! I used to think there was no way I'd have a 4th child but then we were blessed with our son & am now trying to have our 5th. I feel extremely blessed to have been blessed with a second family but everyone thinks we are nuts. I'm always hearing about how much more money we'd have if I was working, how we could of been "free" in a couple of years (like being a parent majically ends when they turn 18! LOL!) and how I'm wasting my degree by staying home but I think I'm doing the greatest job there is and he'll be grown before we know it. Sure we'd have more money and wouldn't have to worry about shut-off notices but my son is a great gift and I'm hoping we can be so blessed with one more. I also don't tell anyone that we are trying because I get tired of hearing their [email protected]*$ and I think its our business if we have any more. I love being a mom and being with my children. I also get flack about nursing my son, not having him circumcised, him sleeping with us, the list goes on and on. I just think they all need to tend to their own lives and quite worrying about mine so much.















:


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

I like the "Don't you know how that happens?" comments. None of mine are in school yet, so we all go out together on errands. People can be so rude at the grocery store. My responses now include, "Yes, and I'm good at it." and "Yes, and it's so fun!" Usually shuts them up.


----------



## nakagain (Feb 12, 2004)

My dh wants 6 kids. Before we were married he would joke how he wanted 5 boys and a girl. Basketball team and a cheerleader...lol Well we had our 3rd girl Jan 1st.
I keep saying we are done for a LONG time because I too am homeschooling and I have thyroid issues and chronic fatigue and 3 kids is so hard. Yikes I can't imagine going for 6.









But I guess we will see. I too hate the comment "wow you got your hands full"







:

Its all good, I guess we will see where life takes us


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

I am one of three, and have three. You get the same comments "you ARE done now, right?" and "were you trying??" when you are pregnant with the third so I can only imagine with the fourth...

I never got too upset by comments though. I knew I wanted three; I didn't need the majority of people at Safeway to back my decision.

And the "you've got your hands full" (my dd1 and dd2 were 6 and 2 when dd3 was born) comments never were offensive to me at all. I DO have my hands full! I don't think it is an insult. I took it as a compliment - that I was wrangling three little kids and still managing to get things done (though not always in the most efficient or appropriate way but hey...)

And honestly, I had previously been a bit judgmental (in my own head) of large families. Then I became good friends with a woman who was the fourth of five kids. She is the MOST amazing, fun, funny, interesting, intelligent woman! What if her parents had stopped at two kids? It really changed my thinking about larger families.

It could be compared to that (is it George Carlin?) comedy routine that says anyone who drives slower than you is a moron and anyone who drives faster than you is a maniac. I am not big in favor of only children or families too big to fit in my Suburban - but that is my own choice for me. Others can make their choices and I should be supportive; they know their lives better than I do!


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow, people are SO rude! I am only pregnant with my first, so I am still getting all positive comments. However, we want another sibling fairly close to the first one so I am sure I will get the "don't you know how it works" comments too. My aunt said that to me about my sister when she got pregnant with her second. WTF?

Honestly, I think some people are jealous when they see a large happy family. They are overwhelmed with 1 or 2 and don't see how you all can have 4 and still be sane and functioning, let alone the great parents you are!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

:


----------



## Dannashoooked (Jul 15, 2005)

I am amazed at all the comments now that we have 3! We have a 4.5 yr, 2 yr, and 2 mo. Just today some stranger walks by me as I'm getting a cart and said, "boy you have your hands full." It's not like I was pulling my hair out screaming at my kids, babe was sleeping and the boys were holding hands standing next to me. It's amazing what pepole think they can say. Oh well!








Danna


----------



## Koloe (Aug 20, 2005)

My mother's response to rude people back in the baby bust 70's (had 7 kids) was that she was making sure she was supporting the Social Security System. Need lots of worker bees for that to keep working


----------



## sheepheart (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry that you've had rude comments! We have 6 kids at present and would dearly love more if we are so *blessed*. Personally, I've had very little in the rude comments department, but I know some people deal with such comments by responding either with a pithy remark or simply smile and indicate you are pleased with your family.

I emphasized blessed above, as we have known a number of people through the years that have desperately wanted children/another child but were unable to conceive...

My recommendation is to enjoy and care for the children you have, and to eagerly await the arrival of your next!


----------



## Nancy P. (Aug 22, 2005)

I know what you mean. I could pay for the college education of all three of my kids with the comments about having my hands full and now I get them when I am just out with the two younger ones. My boys are 5, 3, & 8 months. We have been talking about a fourth but my husband needs to get moving on expanding the house first. After the last pregnancy, I do not want us to be in the middle of extensive renovations when I'm pregnant (Dh didn't have the boys room completed until after I had the third).

Here is an additional thought in regards to the benefits of more kids: They will have people to depend on and seek comfort from when bad things happen. I'm one of six and I don't know how I would have handled the deaths of either of my parents (thankfully we were all adults when we lost them). My father passed away 4 months before my wedding and then my mother 7 years later after an extended illness. We all took turns looking after mom until the end. It would have been really exhausting if I were an only child.


----------



## karinasusy (Jul 12, 2005)

If I could do it, I would be at home with a house full of kids, maybe even 4! Follow your heart, and that's the right thing to do.


----------



## cal (Oct 28, 2004)

...when I was pregnant with my third baby people made comments like "pregnant again?" AGAIN? there's 10 and a half years between my second and third!!








and someone saying to me don't you have like a ton of kids now? yeah 3 is a ton!







I'm so crazy for having 3 kids in 36 years...

***I think loving attentive attachment mammas like us should have *more* kids...give the next generation a fighting chance!!..


----------



## ceeksmom (Jul 14, 2005)

I think my favorite is the comedian --"you know what causes that, right?" or the downright rude--"Four! You're not going to have any more are you?" My favorite answer is "it's no big deal, I stopped counting after two anyway!". I have always felt six was my number for some reason and while I'm very happy with 4, I just don't feel finished yet. I'm in no hurry though. I think a lot of families miss out by not understanding that it actually gets easier when you have more kids as everyone helps out, they entertain each other and mom is generally calmer and much more experienced. You'll know when you're done and until then just remind them that they are SO right, mothering a lot of kids IS best left to the experts.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## kdf (Nov 2, 2005)

I would love to have 4 or 5. I have said to my sister in law that I want 5 and she keeps saying "just wait until you have two you will change your mind". It makes me so mad when she says that. We are two different type of people. She gets so stressed with two ( and another one on the way). I don't know how she will handle three she can't take care of her two.

I just really want a big family. I want to have lots of laughs and love around my house. My DH wanted 10 so we decided to have 5 of our our and sponsor 5 kids.

I think is will be great having a big family.


----------



## blahdeblahblah (May 24, 2005)

Wow! I'm so happy I happened to notice the title of this thread as the most recent - I don't venture into this forum these days since my own #4 is just 2 months old! Ours are almost 12, just turned 4, just turned 2, and 2 months.

I, too, absolutely love my chaos and non-stop busy schedule (well, most of the time, lol!), and I really don't mind any of the inevitable comments - I can just shrug them off pretty easily. I do get my fair share of "oh, you finally got your princess, now you can stop" comments, since #4 is the first girl of the bunch - ok, those are just the teensiest bit annoying! I also kind of like "having my hands full" - life is certainly never dull, and I know my kids will always have each other. I do, however, wish I had more "company" in having a larger family - I sometimes feel as though I dare not share one iota of any *hint* of stress in my life, so that I don't get that "well, you certainly asked for/deserve it" vibe, if that makes sense!

So cool to see so many others out there!


----------



## cozzensclan (Feb 10, 2005)

Might some of us actually enjoy our children?







Could it possibly be that we want to spend time with them? Is it possible to not put yourself first and still be a normal, happy person?

Can you tell I know just what you're all talking about? I'm pregnant with our 4th child and am just plain tired of the rediculous comments I get from people. We homeschool too so I guess that makes us extra crazy! People are always telling me "You have your hands full. I could never do that!" I respond by simply saying "I love my children." That usually ends the negativity festival right there. What this world needs is a little more care and concern for others, especially children, and a little less focus on self.

Have as many beautiful babies as you want. Let people think you're crazy. Public opinion is not what brings happiness, a close loving family does.

Best wishes to all "big family" mommies!!


----------



## Squeakyneedle (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow, I'm so glad I'm not the only one who gets these comments with as "few" children as we've got. We are expecting #4 in just a few weeks, and even with #2 in kindergarten, when I take out #1 and #3 shopping I get the hands full comment. And I honestly don't feel like I've got my hands full all the time. But if I do, they are full of beautiful, sweet children! I'll take that over hands full of money or time any day. (Extra sleep might make me pause!) Dh and I feel the same way about how selfish people are today. Such a throw away society, selfishly focused on material things and money. Children are blessings and cannot compare to any worldly thing...time and money included. I homeschool my oldest, and plan to take my kindergartner out of public school when K is over. I get more comments now about how someone wishes they could homeschool, rather than how crazy they think I am, and that makes me feel good. Maybe I can be an example to some mom out there to take the plunge to do what she feels is best but is afraid to try. I don't always have it all together, my laundry isn't always done, we don't eat fancy food...but my kids alwasy know they are loved. I don't want my kids to grow up and remember that "Mom cleaned a lot". I want them to remember the time I sat on the floor with my 8 months preggo belly searching for that elusive Lego piece. Or sat at the table helping a 9 year old figure out how to add fractions with unlike denominators. Or snuggling a wiggly 3 year old without getting a pint size knee kick to his unborn brother. I'd rather have the warm fuzzy feeling of soothing a 6 year old through a nightmare than a full night's sleep.

Ah, so nice to know I'm not alone. 4 kids isn't a large family.


----------



## DavinaT (Jun 28, 2005)

Posting from Ireland:
Right up to the 60's here, especialy in rural areas, big families were the norm.
My friend in school came from a family of five and when i went on trips and days out with them, I always remember them being commented on positively
As a 'lovely big family'
or a 'big healthy family, bless them'.
A cousin of my Dad's had 8 children and no-one in their little community seemed to bat an eyelid.
Another cousin of his had 14!! Which was considered big then but she always seemed so happy.
If anyone asked why she had such a big family she used to feign a surprised look and ask
"A big family'? Do i REALLY HAVE A BIG FAMILY?? It always seemed just the right size to me!
I always thought that was a great reply.


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

I'd have 20 if only I was more fertile.... I always dreamt of having atleast 6 kids.... now I just want number 2, but of course that would be number 4 all together in our blended family. I get a lot of looks of sympathy when I'm shopping with all 3 of my wee ones, what would they do if they knew there's an ache in my heart for 5-6 more!! lol


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I have 4 and I hs as well. (Hs 2 of them, actually). Whenever people say "You have your hands full" I always smile and say 'Sometimes you get what you wish for". I will be sad when people stop saying me that, because i love counting my blessings and being verbal about it. The comment doesn't annoy me because it gives me a chance to speak my truth very simply.


----------



## oldfashionmama (Feb 6, 2003)

we have 6 children and are hoping for more!







i hear all sorts of comments but not as many as my friend who has 11. actually i have 2 friends with 11 and 1 with 10. we homeschool also- always have, always will.


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

Iam pregnant with my 4th baby and was sad yesterday because do to health reasons and my age this is the last one when this one is out of diapers I will be sad I love babies and love cloth diapering them I have enjoyed collecting my nb stash


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

I always have loved the name Hannah


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

I have 4 children and am waiting to find out if #5 is on the way. So I don't think there is anything wrong with having more than the US cultured 2.2 kids.


----------



## marycatlumom (Oct 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Koloe*
My mother's response to rude people back in the baby bust 70's (had 7 kids) was that she was making sure she was supporting the Social Security System. Need lots of worker bees for that to keep working

















:
My favorite answer when people say something stupid like, "Don't you know what causes that?" is to say, "Yeah, and it's a lot of fun!"
We have three girls now (almost 7, almost 5, and 2 years), and I am ready for #4. Unfortunately, my husband has developed anxiety/depression very recently, is probably going to change jobs, and we may be moving our family to another state next year (to be closer to grandparents). Although I know intellectually that it is not a good time to get pregnant, emotionally I still wish we could TTC next month. I'm sure when we are ready for number four, everyone will assume it's because we're trying for a boy, and in a way that will be "okay." So stupid! Luckily, we are Catholic and know many other Catholic families with "large" families -- by choice!
One more thing -- It's so insulting when people assume that you know nothing about birth control if you have more than two kids. We use Natural Family Planning, so we know when we can and cannot conceive, which makes me more informed than most about fertility! (I can't imagine using anything else)








Michelle, married to Jay for almost 10 years!
SAHM to my three girls


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

According to my ILs whats wrong with it not living in a big house







:

We are hopefully close to knowing if no 4 has chosen now to come or not and we have been talking about it for a while now so that people don't go off the deep end with remarks when we are jumping for joy, but I don't know if it will work!

Our neighbours are always asking when we are moving and saying that they don't know how we 'manage'. I always say that the children don't take up much space when they are asleep so I'm not worried.

I have 2 in school and dd at home with me as she's only nearly 3 so I people think she is my only child when we are out, then get a shock if they see us all out together or I mention that there are two more! Then I get 'You don't look old enough to have a 12 year old' I'm 32 and *still* only 5ft tall so they just don't get it


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

My Mother came from a family of 11 children (1 set of twins) They had a small house and the children shared rooms with up to 4 or 5 of them in a bed. This is a new mentality that each child must have their own room. I see nothing wrong with more than 2 children sharing a room. 3 or 4 would work if you had two sets of bunk beds. We just live in a spoiled society.


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

i have 2 kids, and would love to have 2 more.. but i babysit another 4 on top of my 2.. so when we all go out in public, with 6 kiddos, people often say "you've got your hands full".. and i say *"YUP, and my HEART is full too!"*. i love being with all the kids, i wish they really were all mine (if there were, i'd have a 6yo, twin 4.5yo's, twin 2.5yo's and an 18mo!!)


----------



## Stormimay (Aug 3, 2004)

I have four and am due soon with number 5. My oldest is five years old.
I plan on having at least one more, and then in a few years adopting one or two sibling groups....so about 12 sounds good to me!!
When people tell me I have my hands full I just say "Yup, and I love it!"
I own two tshirts: one says "Birth control is for sissies" the other says "Yes, I know what causes this...and I like it!"
My grandmother once asked me if I knew what caused it, and I answered, "well, we're narrowing it down, so far missionary position causes it, doggie style causes it, as does doing it on the kitchen counter...."
We also homeschool.
I love my kids and my life, and, obviously, my hubby. LOL

Stormimay


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

OMG! That is the funniest thing I have ever heard!!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I have only one, but envy those who have more. The people who say they couldn't do it may just mean they couldn't physically conceive that many kids (that's the case for me, we had to use injectibles to get our one). Try to take it as a compliment, even if it doesnt' seem to be. But it really isn't any of their business, anyway. As if you'd comment on someone's choice of partner.


----------



## cal (Oct 28, 2004)

DavinaT!!!!








Posting from Ireland:

Quote:

As a 'lovely big family'

Quote:

or a 'big healthy family, bless them'








you warmed my heart this morning with those quotes... wouldn't it be nice if every time we left the house we heard something nice about ourselves and our families







...


----------

